# Seasonings in homemade dog food



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sasha is on a restricted protein diet to rule out food allergies. She does well on deer meat and hunter has given us a bunch of frozen meat from last season. There is lots of sausage meat, deer mixed with pork and a bit of seasoning. Are there herbs or spices that I should avoid giving my dog? Normally I wouldn't add any seasoning to her meat, of course, but I do add olive oil to venison because its so lean.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think this sausage meat has mustard seed, salt, pepper, onion powder, and liquid smoke in it.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I would ask what is in the sausage exactly, so you know what she's getting. Not much sense in feeding it and finding out in six months it had chicken or something in it that she's allergic to! 

You may also want to skip the olive oil and use a fish body oil, or primrose oil, as they are better for their coat. Or if pork is on the menu, you can get pork fat pretty easily.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bordermom said:


> I would ask what is in the sausage exactly, so you know what she's getting. Not much sense in feeding it and finding out in six months it had chicken or something in it that she's allergic to!


I know the meat is just deer and pork. My concern is the seasonings I mentioned. 



Bordermom said:


> You may also want to skip the olive oil and use a fish body oil, or primrose oil, as they are better for their coat. Or if pork is on the menu, you can get pork fat pretty easily.


We are avoiding fish for now. The vet recommended olive oil and I have lots. I'm not sure where I'd get primrose oil. I see we are both in Alberta, Bordermom. Where do you buy yours and what is the cost? I'm leary of spending lots of money as we experiment on different foods and treatments. The vet bills are high already.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Onion is a problem. Onion powder could have more or less of the active ingredient that is poisonous for dogs. Salt is unnecessary and can cause issues for some dogs. 

I don't know about mustard but pepper is actually okay in small amounts. Liquid smoke is commonly used for making dog treats, chances are good that it is fine.

If the reason you are cooking for her is to rule out allergies I wouldn't feed anything outside the actual recipe used though. She could well react to something in the mixed meat.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

www.peteducation.com has a list of poisonous foods as well as plants you can look up and print if you would like. I use this site all the time. I have all kinds of things hanging around for reference.


----------

